# Tex Edwards Video



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Tex Edwards Reef 8-21-10 on Vimeo

Water wasn't as clear as it was for the Freighter video, but it was still a good dive.
www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool stuff..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I like watching these with shooting in them just as much if not more than reading fishing reports.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Another great one... Man those snapper look big to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

thats cool stuff.....thanks for sharing. i haven't got to dive at all this year that helps watching those video's.:thumbup:


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoyed!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video!!


----------

